#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Driving from Nong Khai to Vientiane

## Marmite the Dog

Has anyone ever driven from Nong Khai to Vientiane?

Can it be done easily? (ie. Not much paperwork)

Does anyone know if the standard Thai insurance would cover you in Laos?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Probably be easier to leave the car in Thailand and get the bus.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ But I won't be able to fill the boot with cheap wine and black Beer Laos.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
Can't you buy that on the Thai side of the border?
I seem to remember that you can.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ I guess I'll find out on Sunday.

----------


## William

^ MtD - in the olde days you needed a passport type thingy for the car (like a blue-book) that you need to show at customs.  Given the number of cars that are nicked in LoS and sold in Cambodia these days, I doubt that's still the case.

----------


## Thetyim

I think Spin knows where to get the Laos Beer in Nong Khai

----------


## Thetyim

^ I found this on the net

The distributor is selling cases of the lager in small bottles only. Cost is 696 baht/case. You have to pick it up at his office in Nong Khai. Minimum of 5 cases. His office is located across the street from Tesco-Nong Khai, NKT Import.

----------


## buad hai

Ms. B went from Nong Khai to Vientienne on the mini-bus earlier this year. On the way back the bus stopped at the "duty free" shop on the Lao side of the border so people could stock up on booze. This had the added advantage that the Thai customs simply waved the bus through without checking quantities.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Ms. B went from Nong Khai to Vientienne on the mini-bus earlier this year. On the way back the bus stopped at the "duty free" shop on the Lao side of the border so people could stock up on booze. This had the added advantage that the Thai customs simply waved the bus through without checking quantities.


That's what I'm talking about. Nice one BH, I'll buy you a large Chang on Saturday.  :Smile:

----------


## navydoubs1977

MtD, whats the hotel like in nong khai

----------


## peterpan

I drive my car up to the Lao border and stock up, bit of a risk as you are not supposed to, but if you smile a lot and look like you know what you are doing they assume you are Ok. Brought few bottles of that nector from OZ, BUNDABERG RUM. enjoying one right now as I type, great stuff to put a few more hairs on your balls.

----------


## Thetyim

Here you go, clean cheap & cheerful

JuntHorm Appartment
479 Watsrichomchuen
Prajak Road

042 460293
0817 179915

----------


## kingwilly

I dunno about a car - but i ran the distance once....

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> MtD, whats the hotel like in nong khai


I don't know. It's not Saturday yet.

----------


## buad hai

> I don't know. It's not Saturday yet.


Are you going all the way to Nong Khai on Saturday?

(Don't laugh, this question is coming from a guy who spent his entire adult life on an island that is only 15 miles long. A half hour seemed like a long drive until I moved here....)

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Are you going all the way to Nong Khai on Saturday?


Yep!.

----------


## buad hai

^Lunch in Khon Kaen on the lake, maybe?

----------


## Spin

375 km from Korat to NK.

----------


## man with no head

It's amazing how much I've driven that route in the past year or so. And it might be happening again in a few months.

----------


## reddevil

You have to get some documents from the min. of transportation and some insurance docs. Think this is only the case if your car is not yet fully paid for.

----------

